# Runabout parts wanted



## 64jmb (May 22, 2019)

Hey All,
Looking for some Schwinn Runabout parts. 68-70

Correct OEM Gooseneck
Correct OEM Seat post
Correct OEM Rear Reflector
Correct OEM 1971 Front Axle

Please let me know thanks 64jmb@cox.net


----------



## 64jmb (Jun 24, 2019)

Hey All,
Mainly looking for a Runabout gooseneck that is the double adjustable one. Does anyone have one? Let me know thanks 64jmb@cox.net


----------

